# Audiodatei in CSS Datei einbinden?



## Scorepion (11. August 2010)

Abend,

ich möchte eine MP3-Datei in die CSS-Datei einbinden. Gegooglet habe ich schon, leider nichts dazu gefunden, bei Selfhtml auch nicht.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## -Phoenix- (11. August 2010)

warum willste das den genau machen oder welchen zweck soll es erfüllen?
in HTML kanste des so machen:


> <embed src="test.mp3" loop=false autostart=true hidden=true>


----------



## Bauer87 (12. August 2010)

@-Phoenix-: Ist das nicht nur MS-HTML? Ich hätte jetzt auf den <object />-Tag verwiesen oder auf HTML5, das aber bisher kaum ein Browser kann.


----------



## zcei (12. August 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, wird embed auch von den anderen Browsern unterstützt.. Aber ich denke ein QuickTime/Flash objekt wäre besser, und auch besser formatierbar.


----------



## Scorepion (12. August 2010)

Tja... ich will halt, das Musik auf meiner Seite abgespielt wird und Besucher sollen die Möglichkeit haben sie jederzeit selbst auszustellen.


----------



## Puepue (16. August 2010)

Du kannst natürlich einen vorgefertigen Player nehmen.
JW Player ist glaube ich der berühmteste OpenSource Player  JW Player: Flash Video Player | LongTail Video | Home of the JW Player
Eigentlich ist er für Videos gedacht (so wie youtube & Co. halt) 

Wie das mit MP3 dann funktioniert, wird hier erklärt: Setup Wizard | LongTail Video | Home of the JW Player
Bzw. nicht erklärt, du kannst dir den Player zusammenklicken...

Dafür gibts dann auch noch ein paar Addons, falls dir das so nicht reicht


----------



## Scorepion (17. August 2010)

Cool, werd ich ausprobieren. Danke.


----------

